# Cottontail Locations



## kptilney (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey All,

My buddy and I are lookin do some cottontail hunting this coming Saturday/Sunday. I know these little critters are pretty much all over the state, and giving out hot spots is generally unpopular, but I figure I'll ask anyway. Can anybody tell me where a good spot is to hunt these rabbits? I am located in the Salt Lake Valley and don't plan to drive more then an hour and a half to get to my location. Any advise or pointers would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game/119-hunting/upland-game/1706-hunting-tips-for-rabbit-hare-forest-grouse-and-dove.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck with that. The only area I know with lots of bunnies is a solid 5.5 hour drive one way.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll spill the beans Dallan. 

The Book Cliffs.  Also a lot of chuckers down there. In about a half hour we came up with 10 rabbits and 5 chuckers in the same spot. 

But as Dallan mentioned it is a drive.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I'll spill the beans Dallan.
> 
> The Book Cliffs. Also a lot of chuckers down there. In about a half hour we came up with 10 rabbits and 5 chuckers in the same spot.
> 
> But as Dallan mentioned it is a drive.


I just came out of the book cliffs from my wifes LE deer hunt there. I saw 2 cottontails over the entire time I was there, and not a single jack rabbit. It was dismal for rabbits (lots of deer though), didnt see a single chuckar either.

No the spot I know of is down south, near the boulders.

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

pointing someone towards the bookcliffs is like telling someone to go hunt in Rhode Island, it's kind of a big area :grin:


----------



## kptilney (Oct 31, 2016)

gdog said:


> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game/119-hunting/upland-game/1706-hunting-tips-for-rabbit-hare-forest-grouse-and-dove.html


Ha. Thanks... I've studied those extreamly detailed a and specific maps extreamly hard already. I am asking you folks to put it under the microscope though. haha


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Just sent you a PM...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

kptilney said:


> Ha. Thanks... I've studied those extreamly detailed a and specific maps extreamly hard already. I am asking you folks to put it under the microscope though. haha


Oh we get it. The problem is you are asking for something like "Where can I pan some gold within an hour drive of SLC?" LOL.

Almost everyone here would love a cottontail spot so close to the 'front. And unfortunately, it only takes a couple of people hunting to shoot out an area.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was down around the Boulders also this deer hunt and didn't see a single cottontail. A few jacks but that was all. 

When it comes down to it you can say location, location, location.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I was down around the Boulders also this deer hunt and didn't see a single cottontail. A few jacks but that was all.
> 
> When it comes down to it you can say location, location, location.


Heh... I said "near" not on. PM inc.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Southwest Wyoming. 

Most people seem to hunt them with their cars - using their tires as ammunition.


----------



## kptilney (Oct 31, 2016)

Critter said:


> I was down around the Boulders also this deer hunt and didn't see a single cottontail. A few jacks but that was all.
> 
> When it comes down to it you can say location, location, location.


I guess you are right. Guess I'll have to be willing to drive a little further. If anything, the Book Cliffs look like an awesome area just to go visit. I may just try my luck there. Nothing to lose if the views are amazing, too.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

kptilney said:


> I guess you are right. Guess I'll have to be willing to drive a little further. If anything, the Book Cliffs look like an awesome area just to go visit. I may just try my luck there. Nothing to lose if the views are amazing, too.


I'll be there in two chasing critters that are a little bit bigger and a little more tan in color and grow a little bigger antlers.


----------



## kptilney (Oct 31, 2016)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I'll be there in two chasing critters that are a little bit bigger and a little more tan in color and grow a little bigger antlers.


Jackalopes?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, our "spot" is about 3-3.5 hours one way from the wasatch front. It has also gained popularity since I first visited it...sure hope there are varmints left this year when I make the trek.

We used to shoot the heck out of them on the West side of Utah Lake but with all the restrictions and development that's happened out there it isn't an option anymore.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You will have a better chance at finding a pheasant within an hours drive than a cottontail this weekend. Who wants to hunt rabbits when pheasant season starts anyway?;-)


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> You will have a better chance at finding a pheasant within an hours drive than a cottontail this weekend. Who wants to hunt rabbits when pheasant season starts anyway?;-)


In that vein, does anyone want to tell me where to hunt pheasants? Oh, it would be nice if I could borrow your dog too. :shock:

Any hunting spot within 1 1/2 hours from the front is going to be guarded as closely as possible so as not to hot spot it and ruin it. The only reason it exists now is because it has been overlooked. If you find a great spot, please come back on here and tell us where it is!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they still sell pheasant landowner trespassing permits in Genola? I haven't done that since the 80's... man it was fun. That last 20 yards before the water was incredible.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Do they still sell pheasant landowner trespassing permits in Genola? I haven't done that since the 80's... man it was fun. That last 20 yards before the water was incredible.
> 
> -DallanC


I scouted around that area last year during the dove season and I saw some signs posted that seemed to indicate that there was some kind of trespassing permit program going on. I never looked into it further since I already have 2 pheasant hotspots within 1 1/2 hours of the front. :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

kptilney said:


> Jackalopes?


You think the division would allow me to punch my tag on that beauty?

The answer is probably no, because I didn't go through Wade Lemon Outfitting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back when we did it 30'ish years ago, it was a 2 day hunt thing to raise money for the Genola Fire Dept. Participating Landowners would opt in for it.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Idratherbehunting said:


> In that vein, does anyone want to tell me where to hunt pheasants? Oh, it would be nice if I could borrow your dog too. :shock:
> 
> Any hunting spot within 1 1/2 hours from the front is going to be guarded as closely as possible so as not to hot spot it and ruin it. The only reason it exists now is because it has been overlooked. If you find a great spot, please come back on here and tell us where it is!


Ogden Bay, Farmington Bay, Harold Crane, Harold Slough, Cutler Reservoir, Salt Creek, Public Shooting Grounds, Bear River Bird Refuge, etc

My advise is to wear orange.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Ogden Bay, Farmington Bay, Harold Crane, Harold Slough, Cutler Reservoir, Salt Creek, Public Shooting Grounds, Bear River Bird Refuge, etc
> 
> My advise is to wear orange.


Don't forget the steel shot!


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Clover, Pennies, Faust


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lots of dead bunnies on I-80 coming back from Bendover. They were a little flat so was hard to tell if Jacks or Tails. Most dead rabbits I have seen on that stretch of road in years. West of Dell for about 15 miles. Couple dead speedgoats also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Look for areas with sagebrush, rolling hills, washes, and possibly a small water source (not required though). 

That is all you need for cottontails. 

Take a short walk. If you don't see fresh poop in 20 min, pack up and try another location.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

kptilney said:


> I guess you are right. Guess I'll have to be willing to drive a little further. If anything, the Book Cliffs look like an awesome area just to go visit. I may just try my luck there. Nothing to lose if the views are amazing, too.


If you go to the Book Cliffs I would make a weekend out of it and take the fishing poles. Access them off of I-70 at the Westwater exit and hunt along the edge of the steep hills. Then once you are finished with the rabbits I would go channel cat fishing in either the Colorado River south of Cisco or the Green River in Green River.

You would have the prospects of bringing home a cooler full of very good eating.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Look for areas with sagebrush, rolling hills, washes, and possibly a small water source (not required though).
> 
> That is all you need for cottontails.
> 
> Take a short walk. If you don't see fresh poop in 20 min, pack up and try another location.


I prefer pinion-juniper


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ZEKESMAN said:


> I prefer pinion-juniper


 I don't see many cottontails around pinions. Now that I think about it, I don't know that I have ever seen them around pinions?

I see jack rabbits in junipers all the time, and an occasional cottontail.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Starvation Area


----------

